
Bose challenges Sonos with new Alexa-powered smart speaker and soundbars - Bostwick
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/8/28/17790932/bose-home-speaker-500-soundbar-700-announced-pricing-features
======
Bostwick
TechCrunch has also picked up the story, at
[https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/28/bose-takes-on-the-
homepod-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/28/bose-takes-on-the-homepod-
with-a-400-alexa-smart-speaker/)

The original press release appears to be overloaded right now, but hopefully
will come back online soon. At [https://globalpressroom.bose.com/us-
en/pressrelease/view/192...](https://globalpressroom.bose.com/us-
en/pressrelease/view/1928)

